# Via anderen Computer auf Internet zugreifen



## besi (31. August 2004)

Hallo Zusammen  - Folgende Situation:

*Computer 1:*
 - IP: 192.168.0.2
 - WinXP Home
 - WLAN PCMCIA Karte
 - Kein Ethernet

*Computer 2:*
 - IP: 192.168.0.1
 - WinXP Home
 - WLAN Intern
 - Internetverbindung
 - Subnetzmaske für beide 255.255.255.0

*Router für Computer 2 (Ethernet)*
 - IP: 10.10.10.1
 - Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

Ich möchte nun mit Computer 1 via Computer 2 aufs Internet zugreifen.
Die WLAN-Verbindung zwischen den zwei Computern funktioniert soweit einwandfrei (ping, dateifreigabe, ...).

*1. Versuch*
Auf dem Computer 1 als Std-Gateway 192.168.0.1 angeben als DNS 10.10.10.1 oder 192.168.0.1 (habe beides probiert - ohne Erfolg

*2. Versuch*
Auf beiden Computern den Windowsassistenten ausführen und folgende Optionen auswählen
Beim 1. Dieser Computer will via Netzwerk ins Internet
Beim 2. Dieser Computer verfügt über eine Internetverbindung ...
hat nicht funktioniert.

*3. Versuch*
Ich habe eine Netzwerkbrücke erstellt und dann die Drahtlose Netzverbindung zu dieser Brücke hinzugefügt... (geht vermutlich wegen dem unterschiedlichen IP-Range nicht...)

*4. Versuch*
In der Registry habe ich den Eintrag "local machine/services/tcpip/parameters/IPEnableRouting" (oder ähnlich) auf 1 gesetzt.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich eventuell noch vergessen habe, oder wieso das ganze nicht funktioniert?

Besten Dank


----------



## Thomas Kuse (31. August 2004)

Stell mal als DNS - Server z.B. den hier ein: 194.25.2.129
Das ist der Nameserver von der Telekom.

Aber ich glaube eher, das ist die falsche Konfiguration deines Netzes wegen der 10.* IP deines Routers, die ja nicht im Netzbereich beider Rechner liegt.


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2004)

Ich würde auch erstmal dieses IP durcheinander beseitigen, denn 10.x.x.x ist eine Klasse A Netz und sollte sowmit normalerweise die Netmask 255.0.0.0 haben, ist zwar eigentlich nicht wichtig, aber nimm trotzdem 191.168.1.x dann kannst du das halt auch einfach überbrücken, nimmst als DNS wie Thomas schon sagte nen externen DNS und als Gateway *grübel* die IP der Netzwerkbrücke.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Radhad (1. September 2004)

Statt 191.168.1.x solltest du 192.168.1.x nehmen, denn 191.x.x.x ist nicht für Netzwerke freigegeben ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------



## besi (1. September 2004)

*Zwei verschiedene Netzwerke*

Also wenn ich das Richtig verstehe liegt das Problem darin dass ich von meinem WLAN Netzwerk in ein Netzwerk mit einem anderen IP-Range (LAN mit Internet) will.

Muss ich ein NAT installieren, der mich mit beiden Netzwerken verbindet. Ich habe auch versucht via WLAN des Computer 1 den Router welchen an Computer 2 angeschlossen ist zu pingen (10.10.10.1)

Kann ich denn überhaupt in ein anderes Netz pingen und wieso funktioniert der Windows-Netzwerk-Wizard nicht, der ist ja für genau mein Problem gedacht...


----------



## zinion (1. September 2004)

10.46.173.x ist zum Beispiel für private Netz freigegeben und 192.168.x.x und noch irgedn etwas. Das 10. grundsätzlich ein Klasse-A-Netz ist stimmt so also nicht.

Das Problem ist einfach, daß der Router schon dieselbe IP-Maske haben muss wie die PCs.

Also zum Bleistift 192.168.0.3 als IP für den Router wenn die PCs auf 192.168.0.1 und 2 liegen und 255.255.255.0 als Subnetzmaske bei Router und PCs. 

Netzwerkbrücken und all son kram brauchste mit Router nicht, einfach beide PCs anschließen, den Router als DNS und evtl Gateway eintragen und wenn der Router die Verbindung aufbaut sollte es dann schon klappen.

P.S.: Hab nicht gepeilt, daß du über den einen Rechner mit dem anderen rein willst. Dann natürlich Netzwerkbrücke. Aber beachte das mit den IPs!


----------



## Radhad (1. September 2004)

Netzwerkbrücke? Nö! An der Karte einfach "Internetverbindung" über Netzwerkzugriffe erlauben. Da ist die Netzwerkbrücke vollkommen überflüssig. Die bringt eh nur mehr Nach- als Vorteile meiner Meinung nach.


MfG Radhad


----------



## besi (1. September 2004)

Das tönt gut habe die Option gefunden werde das gleich mal ausprobieren....

Danke an alle! I would like to call this the best forum ever!

your besi


----------



## zinion (6. September 2004)

Jo hehe da hat Rad recht, da hab ich mich was verfranst *g


----------

